# SMS problem



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi i just noticed this today but as i was texting i found that it closes randomly i dont know why but im running

Tweakstock 1.4
RHCP's kernel no overclock but i did before
CWM recovery

i honestly can't tell if its just a kernel problem or the rom please help !


----------



## buffaloquinn (Dec 17, 2011)

Running the same as you and not having any issues.


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

buffaloquinn said:


> Running the same as you and not having any issues.


I honestly dont know what happened ill be texting someone and it will exit the convo and go to the thread selection... its pissing me off lmao


----------



## buffaloquinn (Dec 17, 2011)

Skylinez said:


> I honestly dont know what happened ill be texting someone and it will exit the convo and go to the thread selection... its pissing me off lmao


Are you using Swype or the keyboard?


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

buffaloquinn said:


> Are you using Swype or the keyboard?


im using a seperate app called ICS keyboard lol its a good app


----------



## buffaloquinn (Dec 17, 2011)

Skylinez said:


> im using a seperate app called ICS keyboard lol its a good app


The reason I ask is it is real easy to accidentally hit the back key on the slideout keyboard (I've done it alot) which of course would take you back to the thread listing.
You might want to see if there are any keys on your ICS keyboard that might do something unexpected like that.


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

buffaloquinn said:


> The reason I ask is it is real easy to accidentally hit the back key on the slideout keyboard (I've done it alot) which of course would take you back to the thread listing.
> You might want to see if there are any keys on your ICS keyboard that might do something unexpected like that.


i checked and i guess i was hitting a key on my phone lol i just was txting too fast thanks man


----------



## buffaloquinn (Dec 17, 2011)

No problem. Glad I could help.


----------

